# Just got this Wood



## ironman123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got these from my Yard Man this morning. The yellow wood, he said it had thorns about 3" long on the limbs. Made me think Osage.

[attachment=26265][attachment=26266][attachment=26267][attachment=26268]

More to come. Wood color is more yellow as in first and last picture.

Ray


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is the other one.

[attachment=26269][attachment=26270][attachment=26271]


----------



## bald9eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

The top one definitely looks like Osage (horse apple, bois d'arc, bodark, hedge apple).


----------



## bald9eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the bottom from same tree? The bark looks more like a Bradford pear.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 19, 2013)

No, those bottom pictures are not from the same tree. Not sure what that is. My yard man said it had little brown fruit. Could be Bradford Pear.

All I did was anchorseal the ends and stack it in the garage with my other woods. Hackberry, Sycamore, Red A. Cedar, Oak Burl, Cherry Burl, Corn Plant, Pecan, China Berry, Elm and real pretty brown and yellow osage hedge.

Ray


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 19, 2013)

mulberry and bradford pear are my 2 cents


----------



## bald9eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

The first one does look a lot like a mulberry but I don't think they have thorns like Osage does. I could be wrong.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2013)

The Bradford we get around here doesn't have nearly the sapwood of that second tree. The bark looks about right, but the coloring doesn't fit. Our Bradford is a pale pink/peach color when freshly cut and turns a rich orange with exposure.


----------

